# Forty Years of Civil War Relic Hunting and Privy Digging In Charleston SC, Part II



## MT1862 (May 24, 2011)

Hereis a privy digging video,of my Charleston SC finds!
 Enjoy!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ9TvuIFJV0


----------



## CWBookAuthor (May 24, 2011)

*Super video! I encourage all to view it!*

Between the ceramic pieces and Civil War relics, you have done a terrific job!

 Mike


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 24, 2011)

Wow, great stuff, man! Your story is inspirational. Welcome to this site, and thanks for letting others enjoy your wonderful finds!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2011)

Those chamber pots and the other poetry is un real.
   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 24, 2011)

That is AWESOME. Period....


----------



## GuntherHess (May 24, 2011)

Are you going to build a museum or write a book? []


----------



## swizzle (May 24, 2011)

Very sweet indeed. I love all those sodas and that privy shaft is cool as hell. Please post all you want, we'll comment more. Swiz


----------



## deenodean (May 24, 2011)

WOW... very nicely done !!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2011)

Robert...Welcome to the forum,...great accumulation, collection and production!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  As others have said,..pretty amazing...I love the dispensery bottles and the eagle watch fob, (plus lots of the other goodies) [] great job on the tavern display too.


----------



## Iowadigger64 (May 25, 2011)

All I can say is that is truly an amazing collection! Great Job in preserving the past!


----------



## deacon_frost (May 25, 2011)

Wow Robert very nice collection, also watched the first one and the grave site intrigues me, please do tell me more about it.


----------



## privvydigger (May 25, 2011)

wow great job


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (May 25, 2011)

Wow! Awesome collection.  Great Video... I Enjoyed it.  Thanks! Aloha, Nate


----------



## sweetrelease (May 25, 2011)

nice ![] got me all worked up, now i need to go hit up my old dump... great job and video !


----------



## Diggin4Togas (May 25, 2011)

OMG, THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!   Very nice job.              Randy


----------



## Penn Digger (May 25, 2011)

Robert,

 Strasburg, VA antique mall?

 PD


----------



## mattatennis (May 25, 2011)

Im actually from Lexington, SC. Nice to see other members on here from SC!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 28, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## DCboyz (May 28, 2011)

MT...that is some crazy shit dude!!........an amazing body of work....and a real credit to the bottledigging world
 ...this should be held up as an example to any of these snootie little local/state/fed government blowhard that try to 
 restrict the access we get to sites....
 this montage clearly shows the love/dedication and professionalism that most of us have for historical preservation...
 a more thorough anthropological dissect could not be found at any university in this country!!
 rock on MT.....rock on[8D]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 28, 2011)

That's amazing, Robert. I'm speechless. The Civil War era is my favorite. Thanks for sharing.  ~Mike


----------

